# Magpies, will they eat pheasants eggs?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Do magpies eat pheasant eggs?


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes! 
Magpies will eat any kind of eggs they can find. I have often seen wiped-out pheasant nests while out. I've also seen them raid robin nests.
My ducks will probably never know that their eggs can actually hatch, because every time they get off their nest the maggies clean it out.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> Magpies, will they eat pheasants eggs?


not if you shoot em first 8)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

When my dad was a kid the scouts used to go out and rob magpie nests before they hatched and could rob the pheasant nests.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I've seen magpies eating eggs before. Don't know what kind they were but if something will eat one kind of egg I'm sure they will eat every kind of egg.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, magpies have been known to rob nests. Any kind of nest. 
I have had magpies nesting in my yard for several years now. The
robins and Western Kingbird still raise some young. I have to 
conclude that the magpies don't rob every nest, but some. 
They will also grab young fledgling birds and small rodents, if 
they get a chance. One year the magpies got the fledgling 
Kestrels. Other years they haven't bothered the kestrels. 
I wonder if maybe nest robbing is a learned trait? 

Years ago there was a bounty on magpies in Cache County.
$.10 per head. It was the pheasant hunters who put up 
the money. 

I don't know if it is even legal to kill a magpie now? About the only 
birds you may legally kill are Starlings, House Sparrows and Eurasian 
Collared Doves. Everything else is protected by some law or treaty. 
(Except for the game birds in season.)


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

i use to nail a rat trap to a board and set it with an egg on the end i would catch 3 magpies a day my pet skunk loved the magpies


----------

